# Homemade Tools >  Hand Tapper-Machinist vise- small tap sizes

## Captainleeward

Hand Tapper, small tap sizes.

Made from Aluminum and steel.

Machinist vise made from CR-Steel.

----------

kbalch (Oct 10, 2014)

----------


## kbalch

Thanks capainleeward! I've added your Hand Tapper to our Tapping and Threading category. Your Machinist's Vise has been added to our Metalworking and Vises categories. Both tools have also been added to your builder page: capainleeward's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Hand Tapper  by capainleeward 

tags:
tapping, hand tools 





 






Machinist's Vise  by capainleeward 

tags:
vise

----------


## Captainleeward

Thanks Ken. :O)

----------

